# Rare !! "Deere Webber" John Deere bicycle at Auction Sat. Aug.5th.



## dave the wave (Jul 24, 2017)

http://www.henslinauctions.com/New_Website_Pages/Blad_Aug_5_(New).htm  save your money for this one.doubt it will go cheap.but you never know. Sat. Aug.5th  Bird Island,Minn.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2017)

looks like a 28" seat pillar!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2017)

*Possibly the oldest John Deere badge issue.   F.Y.I.*


----------



## partsguy (Jul 25, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Possibly the oldest John Deere badge issue.   F.Y.I.*
> 
> View attachment 650182
> 
> ...





*Is there anything you don't have, Patric? Wow!*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2017)

partsguy said:


> *Is there anything you don't have, Patric? Wow!*





*Oh, partsguy ... this is one badge that got away.
Saw it during the last two minutes of the auction.

Stuffed fotos of the badge into my ''visual-vocabulary''.
(Picture Folder)

That visual-vocabulary comes in real handy when
typin' on a particular subject ... and find it necessary
to visually-support the concepts typed.

A picture is worth a thousand yadas.

...... patric


*


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2017)

I wouldn't mind taking it for a spin.


----------

